# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  कैसे करे थाइराइड का उपचार

## Apurv Sharma

थाइरोइड एक साइलेंट किलर है| पर थाइराइड के रोगियों में थाइराइड हार्मोन क्षमता से ज्यादा पैदा होने लगता है। जिसके कारण मरीज की मौत भी हो सकती है।इस लिए ये एक घातक बीमारी है | थाइराइड ग्रंथि के ठीक से काम न करने की वजह से शरीर में विभिन्न प्रकार की सामान्य स्वास्*थ्*य समस्याएं शुरू हो जाती हैं। थकान आना, रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर होना, जुकाम होना, त्वचा सूखना, अवसाद होना, वजन बढने और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहने जैसी सामान्य समस्याएं शुरू हो जाती हैं। थाइराइड के उपचार के द्वारा शरीर के इन्हीं विकारों को समाप्त किया जाता है जिससे कि थाइराइड हार्मोन के संतुलन का स्तर सामान्य रहे। पर फिर भी थाइराइड के उपचार के लिए किसी अच्छे डॉक्टर से सलाह लेना जरूरी होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है थाइराइड उपचार के तरीके -*
*रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन ट्रीटमेंट -* 

यह अत्याधुनिक उपचार है इसमें थाइराइड के मरीज को "रेडियोएक्टिव" आयोडीन दवाई गोली या लिक्विड के द्वारा दिया जाता है। इस उपचार के द्वारा थाइराइड की ज्यादा सक्रिय ग्रंथि को काटकर अलग किया जाता है। इसमें जो आयोडीन दिया जाता है वह आयोडीन स्कैन से अलग होता है। रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन को लगातार आयोडनी स्कैन चेकअप के बाद दिया जाता है और आयोडीन हाइपरथाइराइजिड्म के पहचान की पुष्टि करता है। रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन थाइराइड की कोशिकाओं को समाप्त करते हैं। इस थेरेपी से शरीर को कोई भी साइड-इफेक्ट नहीं होता है। रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन 50 साल से ज्यादा उम्र के लोगों में भी सुरक्षित तरीके से प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। प्रेग्नेंसी में रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन ट्रीटमेंट का इलाज नहीं किया जाता है इससे मां और बच्चे को नुकसान हो सकता है। दिल के मरीजों के लिए यह उपचार बहुत ही सुरक्षित होता है। इस थेरेपी से 8-12 महीने में थाइराइड की समस्या समाप्त हो जाती है। सामान्यतया 80 प्रतिशत तक थाइराइड के मरीजों को रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन के एक ही खुराक से उपचार हो जाता है। लेकिन थाइराइड की समस्या गंभीर होने पर इसके इलाज में कम से कम 6 महीने तक लग सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन ट्रीटमेंट :- 

*Attachment 906859

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सर्जरी -* 

यह तो एक सब से पुराना तरीका है जिस के बारे में सभी जानते है इस में सर्जरी के द्वारा आंशिक रूप से थाइराइड ग्रंथि को निकाल दिया जाता है, जो कि बहुत सामान्य तरीका है। थाइराइड के मरीजों में सर्जरी के द्वारा उसके शरीर से थाइराइड के ऊतकों को निकाला जाता है जो कि ज्यादा मात्रा में थाइराइड के हार्मोन पैदा करते हैं। लेकिन सर्जरी से आसपास के ऊतकों पर भी प्रभाव पडता है। इसके अलावा मुंह की नसें और चार अन्य। ग्रंथियां (जिनको पैराथाइराइड ग्रंथि कहते हैं) भी प्रभावित होती हैं जो कि शरीर में कैल्शियम स्तर को नियमित करती हैं। थाइराइड की सर्जरी उन मरीजों को करानी चाहिए जिनको खाना निगलने में दिक्कत हो रही हो और सांस लेने में दिक्कत हो। प्रग्नेंट महिला और बच्चे जो कि थाइराइड की दवाइयों को बर्दास्त नहीं कर सकते हैं उनके लिए सर्जरी उपयोगी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*एंटीथाइराइड गोलियां :- 
*
थाइराइड में सामान्य समस्याएं और कुछ लक्षण देखाए देते है| जैसे बुखार, गले में ख्रास जैसी समस्याएं होती हैं। यह छोटी समस्याएं थाइराड की वजह से हो सकती हैं इसलिए दवाईयां लेने से पहले जांच करानी चाहिए। थाइराइड के मरीज को चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर एंटीथाइराइड की गोलियां खानी चाहिए। बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह के एंटीथाइराइड की गोलियां आपके लिए हानिकारक हो सकती हैं। इस डॉक्टर की सलह जरुर ले |

----------

